# Anyone sell cherry shrimp?



## undertheseagirl01

hello there. Im looking for cherry shrimp to add to my tank. Does anyone on here sell them? thanks!!


----------



## Chesh

I hope someone has some to sell you! Good luck on your shrimp quest! ^__^


----------



## Sally M

*As a matter of fact....I have some!*

I posted this in the Betta section since I first got involved with Bettas! Here's the offer:

For Sale Red Cherry Shrimp
My Red Cherry Shrimp are alive and well and reproducing rapidly. So I am offering them for $1 each for up to 20 young shrimp plus $12.35 for shippingin a medium Flat Rate Priority Mail box. I will add 20% for any mishaps. That would 6 for $5 or 12 for $10 or 24 for $20. 

I don't think I can cover really large orders yet so I'll put a maximum of 24 on for the moment. I'll take orders first come first served by PM. If I don't have enough available, I will let you know and then check back with you when I do to see if you would still like some. 

I may also be able to add some plants for $5, mostly floaters (duckweed, frogbit, hornwort, salvinia) or various stems whatever needs trimming! Let me know if you would like some and I'll let you know if I can add them.

Thanks,
Sally


----------

